# How to figure chicken by the piece



## jjdick (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello all I've got a small catering job for an office party of 30. They are wanting pulled pork, chicken by the piece, two sides and dessert. I've done plenty of pulled pork and pulled chicken together, I'm just a little confused about how much to figure on the chicken pieces along with the pulled pork. They never really specified which pieces they wanted but I have some whole chickens on hand i would like to cut up and use. If any one could give me some suggestions on how many pieces to figure along with the pork I would appreciate it. It's for a Hearing and Cooling Company so I'm guessing mostly middle age males. Thank in advance


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 2, 2019)

Using PP as sandwiches?  
If so with sides probably a sandwich per person and on the average 1 piece of chicken. So I would go with 2 per person for half the group and you should be fine. Sides are usually 1/2 cup person so again go a little heavy and you will be fine.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2019)

Here is a pretty neat calculator for figuring out how much food to serve any size group.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2019)

Call the office party that hired you and ask them...  You don't want to deliver something they don't want...


----------

